
Twitter support explains how they were hacked - dsr12
https://mobile.twitter.com/TwitterSupport/status/1283591844962750464
======
bohuim
IIUC, any rogue high-level access employee could take over any account and
post anything? Like make trump's account post "nuke inc @nk". I'm not sure if
that's any more reassuring than just saying they got breached

------
dsr12
“We detected what we believe to be a coordinated social engineering attack by
people who successfully targeted some of our employees with access to internal
systems and tools.”

I think it happened because everyone is working remotely and it is easier to
perform social engineering attacks. Maybe this incident will have impact on
their long term remote work plans.

------
merricksb
Big/active discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23855208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23855208)

